# Grafische Darstellung der Mandelbrotmenge



## Cygn (28. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
das schwierigste wird jetzt sein euch zu erklären was mein Programm überhaupt bewirken soll. Am einfachsten ist es wahrscheinlich wenn ihr erstmal folgende Aufgabenstellung betrachtet:

http://www.mi.fh-wiesbaden.de/~schwan/Vorlesungen/Prog1/Uebungen/blatt10.pdf

Zusammengefasst geht es um folgendes:

Durch die dem Programm übergebenen Parameter und der in der Aufgabenstellung beschrieben Folge entsteht die so genannte Mandelbrotmenge, diese soll grafisch dargestellt und in eine PGM Datei geschrieben werden. 

Ich habe versucht das umzusetzen, das Ergebnis ist aber nicht annährend zufriedenstellend. Was ich von euch gerne hätte wäre ein kleiner Tipp wo ich mich vertan habe. Ich würde darum bitten, keine vorgefertigten Lösungen oder fertige Algorithmen zu posten, da ich mir die Lösung selbst erarbeitet habe und ich den Lerneffekt für größer halte wenn ich diesen auch zum laufen bekomme. 

Hier also mein Code, vielen Dank schonmal:

Code gelöscht solange bis meine Abgabe in der FH erfolgt ist.


----------



## 1mp (28. Dez 2008)

Folgendes wird das Problem sein, die profs schreiben ihre Praktikums aufgaben sowas von unverständlich das man sich oftmals die texte 2 - 3 mal durchgelesen muss damit man genau drauf kommt was er von einem will. (Kenn das von mir selber=

Ich z.B. würde dir gerne helfen hab aber keine lust das ding zu lesen.

Was genau funktioniert denn bei dir nicht? Kommt ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Cygn (28. Dez 2008)

Nein, das nicht, aber die grafische Ausgabe ist völliger Unsinn. Wenn ich versuche die in der Aufgabenstellung abgedruckte Ausgabe zu provozieren (also diesselben Parameter nutze) bekomme ich ein nur ca. 10x10 felder großes bild.


----------



## Quaxli (29. Dez 2008)

Üblicherweise postet man ja ein lauffähiges Beispiel, daß jeder ohne Probleme starten kann.... Das mal nur als Hinweis 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Der Quotient, den Du in der Main-Methode errechnest ist immer Null! Mit den Werten, die Dein Prof angegeben hat, wird er Quotient aus 4/400 erechnet. Ergebnis = 0.01 
Da Du dieses Ergebnis in eine int-Variable quetscht, wird immer abgerundet und die Variable enthält Null.

Ein ähnliches Problem dürftest Du mit xmin und ymin haben. Dein Prof übergibt im Beispiel Werte mit Nachkommastellen. Dein Programm kann dies aber nicht verarbeiten, da Du auch hier int-Variablen verwendest. Es ist bei dem Beispiel noch nicht relevant, da er ja -2.0 übergibt, aber vermutlich fehlt Dir die entsprechende Rechengenauigkeit.

Daraus erklärt sich dann wohl auch Dein viel zu kleines Feld. Wenn Du mal alle Variablen überprüfst, sollte es funktionieren.


----------

